# Bubble counter water loss?



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

I have a Milwaukee all in one regulator. The bubble counter for some reason keeps losing water. I keep needing to refill it every 6 weeks or so. Am I doing something wrong to have this occur? Or is it normal?

Thanks!!

Jeremy


----------



## PK1 (Oct 4, 2005)

It's normal. Water evaporates in the CO2 and leaves with it.


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

cool! 

Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, the water evaporates into the bubbles leaving the reactor. You can use a mixture of 50% water and 50% glycerin (from drug store). That will slow down the rate of evaporation quite a bit.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> You can use a mixture of 50% water and 50% glycerin (from drug store).


It that what typical 'bubble counter solution' is?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't realize that the bubble counter solution would slow the evaporation rate down. I've always used distilled water, but in the winter the evaporation rate goes up quite a bit, so that may be a better solution.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I just refill it..... Simple and not that much of a hassle.


----------

